# Mac Baren Black Ambrosia aromatic



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one has reviewed this curious aromatic. I had to burn through a whole tin before I got this one to behave. It turned out to be a delightful fruity aromatic with a nice tobacco'ey flavor, and a very nice room aroma, highly "notable".

As packaged, this blend is un-smokable. Cracking the tin seal releases this delightful and intoxicating aroma, making you want to eat it up. Until you remove the lid and look inside, all ideas of eating it evaporate. The best description of what it looks like is ... cow patty. Black, sticky, lumps.

After establishing that it is not a frat prank, and no cows were actually involved, close the tin back up and leave it alone for at least a week. Whatever preservatives are added to this baby need time to dissapate, attempting to smoke it "fresh" will bring a tongue burn equal to licking a jalapeno pepper.

When ready to smoke it, pull out a sticky chunk (this thing never dries out completely) and rub it out. The lumps are mostly ribbons and flakes that are rolled up. Flatten and squish out a bowlful and let it dry, depending on your tastes probably upto a half hour. Note the lumps will tend to burn excessively hot if not broken down. Pack moderately, drizzle some "dust" on the top of the bowl for a sane lighting experience - I prefer to drop some dried out straight VA dust on the top.

Its a tough one to light, but once lit it will burn through without needing relights. The dried dust really helps getting the charring light going. The flavor is a delightful fruity touch, with nuttiness dancing through it. Presumably the lumps let off different sets of flavors as they burn. It does tend to burn on the hot side (typical aromatic, eh?), so slow and relaxed works well.

I share a pipe with Black Ambrosia and a straight VA (Mac B Virginia No.1) and while this aromatic DOES ghost dreadfully, the alternate bowlfuls with straight VA complement each others flavors quite well. This is not a baccy that is likely to be smoked back to back, but it does provide a sweet distraction between VA's. Surprisingly it burns quite dry, no soggy mess in the bowl - and leaves behind a nice fine gray/white ash. Mac Baren's site claims that it is an "All Virginia" blend (cavendish and some straight VA), and it does smoke well once you put in the effort.

RJ


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome post!
Thanks for doing this. I had the same perceptions of Black Ambrosia to start. I bought a tin just based on the name (and that I'm still testing out my tastes). I had one hell of a time opening this tin actually. I've only had one bowl of it so far, but somehow it didn't really please me enough to get back to it. With you noting that it does need to sit for a week, I've had mine sitting for a couple now. I just cracked it back open, and wow, you sure can smell the sugar in it! I'll try to light up a bowl of it tonight, and give her a second round.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Awesome post!
> Thanks for doing this. I had the same perceptions of Black Ambrosia to start. I bought a tin just based on the name (and that I'm still testing out my tastes). I had one hell of a time opening this tin actually. I've only had one bowl of it so far, but somehow it didn't really please me enough to get back to it. With you noting that it does need to sit for a week, I've had mine sitting for a couple now. I just cracked it back open, and wow, you sure can smell the sugar in it! I'll try to light up a bowl of it tonight, and give her a second round.


Remember to rub out the lumps - squish, flatten, pound them flat - then let it air out a bit more. Keep some dry "dust" handy, I often drop flakes on my lap/chair and (slob that I am), its always easy to find some dried tinder underfoot/butt 

Once lit, BA stays burning and burns clean. I found a thicker briar pipe works better with such hot puppies, my meer is thin and I have to keep putting out the fire to let it cool down - lest the beautiful wax boil away and I end up with a colorless meer 10 years down the road.

Let us know how it goes tonite!

RJ


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just lit up a bowl. I'm smoking it slowly as I can tell this one will start to burn hot if I smoke it any faster. I am having a little bit of a time, therefore, keeping it lit up, but it picks right back up where it left off. It is a little strong, making me a little woozy, but the taste is pretty good to it. Definitely has that Virginia sweetness to it. It almost has a sugary taste, and the Va is really noticable when I exhale the smoke (I taste it greater actually when I exhale through my mouth instead of my nose). 

In other areas, it packed really well, and has a nice gray ash to it as you mentioned before. I did let it dry out quite a bit as you suggested, and I think that's why I can taste it better than the first bowl of it I had previously when the tin was just opened. Overall, I don't think it's a "must" try for everyone, but maybe someone who really likes Va who is also trying to get into aromatics, it may be worth the price. Plus, the tin is 3.5oz so you do get a decent amount with the price.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Just lit up a bowl. I'm smoking it slowly as I can tell this one will start to burn hot if I smoke it any faster. I am having a little bit of a time, therefore, keeping it lit up, but it picks right back up where it left off. It is a little strong, making me a little woozy, but the taste is pretty good to it. Definitely has that Virginia sweetness to it. It almost has a sugary taste, and the Va is really noticable when I exhale the smoke (I taste it greater actually when I exhale through my mouth instead of my nose).
> 
> In other areas, it packed really well, and has a nice gray ash to it as you mentioned before. I did let it dry out quite a bit as you suggested, and I think that's why I can taste it better than the first bowl of it I had previously when the tin was just opened. Overall, I don't think it's a "must" try for everyone, but maybe someone who really likes Va who is also trying to get into aromatics, it may be worth the price. Plus, the tin is 3.5oz so you do get a decent amount with the price.


I find it works well when smoked (occasionally) between straight VA bowls. And it imparts a touch of a fruity ghost that makes the VA bowls a little sweeter too.

RJ


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried a sample of this one. While the taste and smell were wonderful it was too finicky for me.


----------

